# January POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for January photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JANUARY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## lostprophet

The Lone Ranger - hi ho hmm...   BY TEMPRA


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*30 St. Mary Axe* by _LostProphet_


----------



## lostprophet

#9 from Dolfinarium *part1*  by - Doenoe

this made me LOL


----------



## elsaspet

"White Trash Christmas" by Woodsak


----------



## elsaspet

By Peanuts


----------



## elsaspet

"Can't get much girlier than this" by Sweetsomedays:


----------



## Jeff Canes

NJMAN said:


> Then that would disqualify the nomination from Jeff Canes as well...not that it matters to me.  I think they are both outstanding images.


 fixed changed to one of Tuna new shoots

*Around The Bend by Tuna*


----------



## Orlandoech

*photographer: unnecessary*

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92635


----------



## kelley_french

Jazz Hands By: Ferny


----------



## NateS

animals #2 by noob873


----------



## doenoe

Orlandoech, the idea of the Picture Of The Month is to nominate a picture of that month (so it should be a picture that was posted in the month januari 2008 for this thread). The pic you nominated (allthough its a very good pic) is a picture from september 2007.


----------



## NJMAN

doenoe said:


> Orlandoech, the idea of the Picture Of The Month is to nominate a picture of that month (so it should be a picture that was posted in the month januari 2008 for this thread). The pic you nominated (allthough its a very good pic) is a picture from september 2007.


 
Then that would disqualify the nomination from Jeff Canes as well...not that it matters to me.   I think they are both outstanding images.


----------



## Mathias13

Through the cloud break by Archangel


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Street #4* by _The Phototron





_


----------



## abraxas

Aphrodite by Elsaspet


----------



## Cheese

*'The View From Cabot Square' B**y lostprophet.
*


----------



## danir

Seemoo "valey of death" no. 2


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*a quick hello!* by _Raymond J. Barlow_


----------



## Socrates

Chris of Arabia said:


> *a quick hello!* by _Raymond J. Barlow_



I really like that shot.  I'm a big fan of selective focus.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Scooters #10 by tempra (Handcuffs, Guinness and Spam - The London meetup )









El Mirage by abraxas


----------



## lostprophet

Abandoned Brickworks  by Chiller


----------



## sabbath999

I hadn't checked this out is a while, I just wanted to shout out that there are some seriously great shots here.


----------



## lostprophet

so when can we vote?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

thanks so much Chris for the very cool nomination!!

very kind of you.


----------

